# Sharing my new 2013 Felt Z2 / Experience



## Gaines1016 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey all,

Just wanted to show off my new rig and share some of my experience over the last month and half.

I started looking about 2 months ago for a new bike and was looking for the more relaxed "gran fondo" style geometry. I set my budget at $4000 and decided early on that I wanted electronic di2 shifting since it would alleviate a lot of the issues i create on a bike due to my laziness (cross chaining/grinding rather than shift the front ring/etc.)

Early on I looked at Felt's offerings but figured they would be out of my price range even though the 2013 and di2 stuff was dropping with the new 11 speeds and 2014 models coming out. I had been around to a few bike shops during my travels and looked at the giant defy advanced 0 and the specialized roubaix. They were both fine bicycles but did not really get me excited for one reason or another.

Then one day I happened upon an internet sale for a bike shop in washington state (I live in Iowa). They were selling off their left over z2's for $4000. I called them immediately and was told they could not ship the bike due to manufacturer's policies. I understood where the policy was coming from but I really hated to miss out on a bike that I really wanted due to location. I started emailing/calling all the felt dealers within 200 miles of me to see if they had any z2's in stock and would match the price I found. I found only one dealer who said they didn't have any but could work on sourcing one for me but that it would be slightly over 4 grand and closer to $4500. I thanked them for their efforts but said that is just too much over my budget. 

I then came to this site and got into the "ask felt" thread and basically asked if there was any way I could get this bike without flying to washington. SuperDave was kind enough to pass word on to people and a day later I get a call from the shop saying that they talked to their felt rep and that they could match the $4000 price. SuperDave has never said but I imagine behind the scenes he had something to do with this. 

I went to the shop one weekend and rode a z85 to test the fit and make sure we got the right size. Sorted that out and put the order in for the z2. A week later I get a call that it is in and assembled. ready for pick up. Drove back to the shop and got fitted and drove home with my new purchase. I have ridden it for about a week now and have really fallen in love with this bike. This is my first carbon bike and is quite a bit more comfortable riding over rough surfaces than my previous bike (cannodale synapse alloy). The cannodale was a great inexpensive bike that has served me well on ragbrai and many other rides. In fact I am sure it still will. It can now be my rain and bar bike.

Anyways, thats enough typing. Just wanted to share my experience and thank SuperDave and Spoke n Sport bike shop in Sioux Falls, SD (no affiliation with either) for their efforts and really going the extra mile to get a customer a fantastic deal on a bike he originally wrote off on being way out of his price range. I look forward to many great years riding this bike.

Now here are some pics of my new companion. Unfortunately it is raining out so the pics had to happen inside the garage.


----------



## Gaines1016 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Gaines1016 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Gaines1016 (Feb 4, 2012)

hopefully those show up. first time posting pics on this site.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

The credit goes to your dealer. I don't set prices nor can I compel them to sell a bike at such a huge discount. You get all the bonus features like the climbing switch and 3T cockpit that you'll simply not find on a bike under $10,000, let alone $4000. I just connected a few dots. Enjoy the new ride and thank you for your business.

-SD


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice ride!
How do you like the Di2? I can't wait to get it.... soooooon


----------



## Gaines1016 (Feb 4, 2012)

Indetrucks said:


> Nice ride!
> How do you like the Di2? I can't wait to get it.... soooooon


So far I love it. As a novice it lets me get away with so many things that are not recommended when shifting on a mechanical system. I have only had it for a week so I won't go over the top about it just yet. If it withstands the test of time without leaving me stranded I will never go back to mechanical. I always had a hard time shifting in the drops before and now I can shift both directions front and rear rings if I needed for any reason while remaining in the drops. The climbing switch is awesome too. You can shift from any bar position without moving your hands all over. Allows me to focus on my cadence/breathing rather than monkeying around with my hands so I don't miss a shift.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Gaines1016 said:


> So far I love it. As a novice it lets me get away with so many things that are not recommended when shifting on a mechanical system. I have only had it for a week so I won't go over the top about it just yet. If it withstands the test of time without leaving me stranded I will never go back to mechanical. I always had a hard time shifting in the drops before and now I can shift both directions front and rear rings if I needed for any reason while remaining in the drops. The climbing switch is awesome too. You can shift from any bar position without moving your hands all over. Allows me to focus on my cadence/breathing rather than monkeying around with my hands so I don't miss a shift.


Find a dealer with a PC interface and ask them to upgrade the firmware so you get "multitap" shifting as well as the ability to control the function of each button. Don't like that the inner button on the right makes it harder to pedal and the inner button on the left makes it easier? Swap the function!

-SD


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> You get all the bonus features like the climbing switch and 3T cockpit that you'll simply not find on a bike under $10,000, let alone $4000.


Love the 3T cockpit and those climbing switches are a nice upgrade if you are going electronic. Score!


----------



## vivid (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats, you sir have a stunning bike. If I were to suggest one upgrade, get the internal battery. You'd need to replace the wires coming from the shifters to that little junction box by the handle bars and that's pretty much it. New gear you would need Internal Battery (SM-BTR2), Internal Battery Charger (SM-BCR2), 2X Wires (EW-SD50), Junction A (SM-EW90).

It would cost around $500, which is pricey, but IMO worth hiding that brick of a battery and show off the true beauty of your new baby. Of course this can wait a little while, Christmass is just round the corner


----------



## Mdelrossi (Jun 29, 2012)

Fix that stem cap. It would drive me crazy. :thumbsup:
Seriously, great looking bike.
Enjoy.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Mdelrossi said:


> Fix that stem cap. It would drive me crazy. :thumbsup:


The forward tilted seat would bother me _way_ more than the stem cap


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm currently so envious of you as this is the exact bike I was looking for and couldn't find it.

I located it and will take a look at it 1st thing tomorrow morning. I have a five hour drive as it is 4 states away. Felt has none left and the 2014 are SRAM Red with the hydraulics. I wanted the Di2. Also the graphics are a little plain for my taste. the 2014s might grow on me but they haven't yet. the 2013 Z2 look classy with just enough paint.

I will let you know tomorrow if I'm still green with envy of you or just as proud as you are.



Gaines1016 said:


> hopefully those show up. first time posting pics on this site.


----------

